# New Catfish Rods



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

To all you E-cat fans your gonna love the new Jim Moyer Boss rods. I didnt know it but he designed the Berkley E-Cat and now has his own line since the E-cat is no longer being produced. I got my new Catfish Connection catalog and there in there in 4 sizes. I think they will be awesome!! Just thought I would let everyone know! http://catalog.catfishconnection.com/ Click on the link scroll down to rods and accesories and click then select Jim Moyer Boss..


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

awesome. Thanks for posting


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up !!! Can't wait for cattin season...... flathunter is going to hook DA KING !!! up with a 50 pounder this year  .DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> flathunter is going to hook DA KING !!! up with a 50 pounder this year .DA KING !!!


Do you believe in miracles?  

You need to fish more this year King, I have a day or two in the spring already reserved for you!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I was gonna rib on Jack about his finding fish skills but he put me on my first flat awhile back so I will let him slide. This is your year Jack, ya can't do much worse and I mean that in a pos. way. You are gonna put me on a 50 lber this year too!!

bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It'll never happen. I've cursed Jack!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think over a two year period Bryan and I fished 5 or 6 times together and never caught a fish...Matter of fact, I have not caught much since the first time I fished with Bryan??????..I still think he caught the king curse from the phone call...Bryan, it has to get better, can get any worse.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe jackson caught his 50 pounder a couple days after fishin with DA KING !!! and cwcarper? Doesn't sound like the bad karma is commin from this end  Sounds like watermellon is the reason for the bad season  little billy_gfishless catchin a 50 pounder....yeah, when hell freezes over..  . DA KING !!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

sure is cold this year! You gotta remember, I fish with dip so while he is sleeping I can reel his 50 in and call it my own, just like he did one of my fish one night while fishing rocky fork. What a guy won't do to avoid a skunk. geesh

bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that I've sold all of my expensive stuff, I'm going o buy a couple Zebco 202's & outfish everybody! I'm getting back to basics this year.I'm going to do much more fishing, becasue I want to start wadding again, then @ night go after the cats. Jack, I suspose I can still hit the Scioto w/ ya right? Guys we ought to try & hit a bank on the Ohio one night, build a campfire, & listen to baitclickers. Or at least sit on the Ohio & build a campfire & watch out baitclickers....... do absouletely nothing.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys, I wonder how much Jack paid that guy to have his picture taken w/ that Channel in is avitar?  

You know it's not just you guys, I think I've cursed poor Bubbahunter. Lets see, I've went ice fishing w/ him @ Kiser & Loraime (couple diff spots) & probaly managed 1 or 2 gills, zero for me. Took him Turkey hunting, I got my bird a couple days earlier, but got nothing for him, went duck hunting w/ him, & I shot darn near a box of shells, & none of us got a bird. 

This really may be a curse, or is it that I'm just that bad?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> Jack, I suspose I can still hit the Scioto w/ ya right?



Yikes!!!!!!


----------

